# Code darstellen?



## Erpel (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Wie kann ich in einer Html Seite HTML-Code darstellen, ohne dass der Browser ihn interpretiert?
in Selfhtml habe ich nichts gefunden?
Bin ziemlicher Neuling
Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Oktober 2003)

So


----------



## Erpel (5. Oktober 2003)

Danke, funktioniert.


----------

